# NNC: Scalp sore?



## paint (Jul 25, 2005)

Do y'all ever experience that sensation where turning your hair a different direction makes your scalp hurt a little? I used to only get this if I wore my hair up too long or something of that nature. But it seems like lately my scalp is always sore - hair up, hair down, braids, part up, whatever. So flippin' annoying. Y'all wouldn't happen to have any suggestions, wouldya?


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

I am not sure what could be causing that, it's interesting though. Have you switched shampoo, conditioner, or hairbrush?


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

I wonder if your skin is dry? Not sure that would do it, just a thought.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I think I know what you mean. I've felt it a bit when brushing my hair the opposite way. How long is your hair?


----------



## paint (Jul 25, 2005)

il sogno said:


> I think I know what you mean. I've felt it a bit when brushing my hair the opposite way. How long is your hair?


It's mid-length, about 4" below my shoulders. To be fair, that's longer than it's been for a year and a half or so, but I'm no stranger to long hair and I've never had this much problem with it before.

That said, I never thought about dry skin, snap. I don't have any flakes, but I'm struggling just to keep my body skin from getting ashy right now, so it's possible I may need to get a scalp treatment. I'll try to get something next time I have access to a car.


----------



## chatterbox (Nov 19, 2006)

That happens to me periodically. Mostly when my hair is long and I wear it up all the time. Then when I take it down it gets all weirdly sore. Does it have anything to do with changing direction after it dries? (Dried up in a ponytail, let down once it's dried going in that direction) I never really figured out a fix for it, but my skin is always dry, so I'd go down that road.


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

it happens to me all the time. I have to wear my hair up for work (and even if I didn't have to I probably would anyway) and sometimes if its been especially tight or something my hair hurts. my husband always give me weird looks when I say it, but I don't know another way to put it. It hurts. I don't have dry skin or anything, I think its just from being in one place for too long.


----------



## beantownbiker (May 30, 2002)

used to happen to me all the time, almost every morning. Thing it was on account of me being in the pool 4 hrs a day (swimmer.) Never found something that would fix it, found that occasionally a luke warm shower would make it feel better, but never get rid of it all together. 

remember my doctor told me something about it but dont remember exactly now. Jus checked yahoo answers and found this:
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20061229230002AAbLJ1x


----------

